# Extremely distressing luteal phase issue



## MiaMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Ok, first a little background;

My daughter is 18 months old and I have had 2 periods so far. They were 30 days apart, so I seem to be setting up a regular cycle. She still nurses often.

My current birth control method is abstinence.

The extremely distressing symptom is extreme distress. About 15 days before my period, I start crying, everything bothers me, I get angry, I decide I can't handle talking to my friends, that I don't want to see my parents and I just want to hide. The first day is usually the worst, but this all lasts until my period comes. Then I start to feel ok again. Is this just PMS??? I am not sure I can handle living half of my life like this.

What is going on?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

it could be your hormones still trying to settle down


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I have similar (though much milder symptoms) during my LP. Before DD (also 18 months) I really only had the symptoms the last 2-4 days before AF came. But now sometimes it's like that more of the LP.

I don't really have any answers for you, but if it doesn't get better soon, you might want to talk to a doctor or someone about it. I will suggest that I had pretty good luck a few years ago making my PMS symptoms much milder by taking Vit B6 and other B vitamins that I can't remember at the moment! PM me if you want more info on what I was taking!

good luck!


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

Miamama- I was just going to post about the exact same issue. I`ve had 2 PPAF so far and I`m moody most of the time. Up until I got my first PP period I was so balanced, pleasant to be around and now I`m the same way you describe. Not sure what`s going on but I hope someone will come along with good advice for the both of us.
I`m annoying even to myself (if that makes sense)


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Big big big big big hugs to you! I am going through the same thing and have also wondered if I'm doomed to spend half my life like this. I'm so relieved to know I'm not the only one.

My doctor pointed me towards healthjourneys.com. She said she saw a study recently proving that meditation, prayer, yoga, or whatever calms you has the same affect on your brain as antidepressants. You could give holistic remedies a try and emphasize relaxation exercises during your luteal phase.





















!!!


----------

